# Systemwiederherstellung geht nicht



## Freak (12. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Wenn ich einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt wähle, auf weiter klicke, die Hinweise über die Funktionsweise der Systemwiederherstellung hinter mir habe, dann komme ich nichts ins nächste Menü:

Der Weiter-Button lässt sich zwar anklicken, es passiert aber im Folgenden nichts.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Vista oder XP?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Freak (18. Januar 2009)

Entschuldige, XP.


----------



## AndreG (21. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Sorry das die Antwort solange gedauert hat war unterwegs.

Ist die Systemwiederherstellung eingeschaltet? Und ist auch noch genug Platz auf der C Platte

Mfg Andre


----------



## Freak (21. Januar 2009)

Abend,

ja, der Dienst ist aktiv, Platz gibt es auch genug auf der Platte.

Es kommt ja keine Fehlermeldung und die Systemwiederherstellungsprozedur wird auch gestartet - aber an der finalen Stelle, der Bestätigung mit "Weiter" streikt das System und lässt einen Klick zwar zu, es passiert aber im Anschluss nichts.

Ich wär auch schon froh, wenn es eine alternative, evtl. aufwändigere Methode geben würde, das System wiederherzustellen.

Im abgesicherten Modus geht's übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## AndreG (25. Januar 2009)

Dann würd ich dir raten maldie Windows Reperatur Installation zu machen. Sie nach nem Windowsfehler aus.

Mfg Andre


----------

